
German Spiegel on Google Goggles' Face Recognition and More - stakent
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2010-01-10-n86.html
======
ilkhd2
Looks like Germans are sensitive to privacy (for historical reasons perhaps).
USA culturally less sensitive, so I think we may expect more Konzerns about
privacy and aggregation of data about German citizens in American online
companies.

